# Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!



## Hardiii (16. November 2013)

Hallo, ich will die prüfung in Heppenheim machen, da dort eben der nächste termin ist (5x jährlich prüfung) jetzt steht auf der seite dass alle bundesländer willkommen sind. Bawü wo ich herkomme und bayern allerdings nur nach absprache... 

Jetzt zu meiner frage: 

Benötige ich eine sondergenehmigung oder ähnliches, oder warum steht für bawü und bayern "nur nach absprache"? 

Wäre toll wenn ihr mir da helfen könnt!

Lg


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Die Prüfung muss im Bundesland des (ersten)gemeldeten Wohnsitzes gemacht werden, alles andere wird nicht anerkannt.
Hilfreich wäre es auch zu wissen, in welchem Bundesland liegt Heppenheim?(oder muss man das wissen?)
Wenn dies, sowie dein Wohnort (HD) auch in BW ist, dann ist doch alles in Ordnung!

Jürgen


----------



## Hardiii (16. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Heppenheim ligt in hessen, mich wundert eben dass alle außer bawü und bayern gerne kommen können, also auch aus berlin kann jand kommen und die prüfung dort machen, und dass das bundesland nicht das gleiche ist ist wohl klar, von daher gibts ja irgend eine regelung, wo man eine gesonderte genehmigung oder sonst eine erlaubniss braucht....

Verstehst du was ich meine?

Habe hier jetzt mal die seite kopiert, da is den link vom handy aus nicht kopieren kann, geht komischerweise nur der link von der home seite von fischundfang.de


Angelschein / Fischereischein im Wochenendseminar in Viernheim Januar 2014 (Bergstrasse,Hessen, Frankfurt, Erbach, Wald Michelbach, Deutschland)
Veranstaltungszeitraum: 01.01.2014 - 31.12.2014
Veranstalter: Fischereiverband Hessen Philipp Schünemann
Straße: Industriestr 32
Ort: 68519 Viernheim (Hessen)
Land: Germany
Kategorie: Lehrgang
Hi, ich biete ein Kompaktseminar zur Fischerprüfung in Viernheim, Bistro Maximum an.
Der Kurs beginnt mit dem Infoabend am 26.01.2014 um 20 Uhr. Unterricht an 4 Tagen!
Weitere Termine:


26.01.2014 20.00 – 20.30 Infoabend

30.01.2014 16.00 – 21.30 Theorie

31.01.2014 16.00 – 21.30 Theorie

01.02.2014 12.00 – 19.00 Theorie

02.02.2014 09.00 – 16.30 Praxis


Die Prüfung findet an mehreren Terminen statt, wird bei Kursbeginn besprochen.
165 € incl Prüfung und Buch.
Keine Anmeldung erforderlich, einfach zum Infoabend kommen.
ALLE BUNDESLÄNDER WILLKOMMEN, Bayern und BaWü NICHT (nur nach Absprache) !!!
Angelschein Crashkurs, Angelschein in 3 Tagen, Angelschein Schnellkurs, Fischereischein Kompaktseminar
Weiterempfehlen»
1 Leserkommentar(e):
Hessischer Fischereiverband lässt und hängen.
von junghans, 06.05.2013, 18:36
Missbrauch melden»
wohne in BaWü und habe an dieser Schulung teilgenommen und 04/2013 die Angelprüfung in Hessen/ Groß Gerau erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Jetzt habe ich einen 10 jährigen Angschelschein erworben.Darin wurde eingetragen, das Angeln in BaWü mir untersagt wird.Vom Fischereiverband Hessen fühle mich .......weiterlesen»


----------



## GeorgeB (16. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Heppenheim liegt in Hessen. Normalerweise gibt es dann Probleme, wenn man den Hauptwohnsitz in BaWü hat. 

Wenn sich diese Probleme "nach Absprache" beseitigen lassen, sollte man sich erst mit den Heppenheimern  absprechen, und das danach sicherheitshalber bei der Behörde am eigenen Wohnort bestätigen lassen. Letzteres ist ganz wichtig, denn solche Sachen werden oft auch lokal unterschiedlich interpretiert.


----------



## Hardiii (16. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Hab jetzt mal mit ihm telefoniert. Er meinte dass man den schein nunmal eigentlich(!!!) im eigenen bundesland machen muss. Da es die meisten behörden aber nicht wissen. Zumindest in kleineren städten, sollte es funktionieren. Es sei allerdings schon vorgekommen dass die behörden einen angelschein ausgestellt haben mit der einschränkung dass im eigenen bundesland nicht geangelt werden darf... Geht ja aber auch irgendwie nicht, da es in deutschland ja nur einen schein gibt oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass eine BW Behörde dieses abnickt!
In BW gibt es eine Kurspflicht mit genau definierten Inhalten und Stundenanzahl (40Std.), ebenso sind natürlich auch die Prüfungsfragen andere, als in Hessen, zumindest zum Teil. Ist ja auch klar, andere Schonzeiten,Maße und sonstige Bestimmungen!
Mach es so wie George es schreibt, ruf bei dem Veranstallter dieser Fischereiprüfung an und klär das mit deiner Fischereibehörde (Bürgerbüro) vor Ort.

Jürgen


----------



## Riesenangler (16. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Ein Kumpel von mir macht die Prüfungen hier in Brandenburg. Bei ihm melden sich Interessenten aus ganz Deutschland. Er nimmt aber nur die Prüfung ab und stellt dann ein Prüfungszeugniss aus , mit dem man dann zur zuständigen Unteren Fischereibehörde geht und die stellt dann den FS aus. Aber es machen nicht alle Ämter mit. Mit Sachsen Anhalt gibt es regelmäßig Probleme und auch die Bayern stellen sich oft Quer. Er rät jedem Interessenten dazu sich erst mit der Unteren FSB in verbindung zu setzten und sich das OK von denen zu holen. Er macht zweimal im Monat eine Prüfung immer am ersten und dritten Freitag im monat , glaube ich jedenfalls.
Die Nummer gebe ich gerne unter meiner PN. Oder ihr sucht euch angelbedarf Plaue aus dem Netz raus.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*



> Geht ja aber auch irgendwie nicht, da es in deutschland ja nur einen schein gibt oder seh ich das falsch?


Das ist falsch, da Fischerei Ländersache ist und jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Süppchen kocht!
Die dicksten Suppen werden in Bayern und BW gekocht, da kann es durchaus passieren, dass Fischereischeine aus anderen Bundesländern nicht anerkannt werden.
Ich bin selbst hierher (BW) gezogen und mein damaliger NRW Fischereischein ist inzwischen umgeschrieben, kann aber auch anders laufen!

Warum machst du den Schein eigentlich nicht ganz normal hier in BW, zumal die Kurse gerade alle anlaufen?
Zwei Kumpels von mir haben im letzten Jahr in Ketsch ihre Prüfung gemacht, dass ist auch nicht allzu weit weg von dir!

Nachtrag: auch in Schriesheim und Neckargemünd werden Kurse angeboten, dass ist direkt vor deiner Haustüre!
Schau mal hier, allerdings wird es wohl wirklich Zeit sich dort anzumelden, wenn es nicht bereits für dieses Jahr zu spät ist!

http://www.fischereilehrgang.org/

Jürgen


----------



## dackelbändiger (16. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Moin Männers,

Die dicksten Suppen werden in Bayern und BW gekocht, da kann es durchaus passieren, dass Fischereischeine aus anderen Bundesländern nicht anerkannt werden.

Soll das jetzt heißen das ich als Brandenburger mit meinem Brandenburger FS nicht in Bayern angeln darf?#c
Oder gilt diese Regelung nur wenn man den Brandenburger FS hat und in Bayern wohnt?


----------



## Hardiii (16. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Ja werde wohl rumzelefonieren müssen... Ich will eben diesen kurs machen weil die kurse und die prüfungen für dieses jahr schon vorbei sind. Es war letzte woche praktische prüfung, oder sogar diese woche, bin nicht ganz sicher... 
Nächstes jahr sind die kurse in bawü erst wieder im april, desshalb will ich den kurs im jannuar gleich machen, will mit kumpels wallerfsichen, die machendas schon ein bisschen länger  die wollen anfang mai nach italien fahren, und ich glaube nicht dass das sonst passt...


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*



dackelbändiger schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt heißen das ich als Brandenburger mit meinem Brandenburger FS nicht in Bayern angeln darf?#c
> Oder gilt diese Regelung nur wenn man den Brandenburger FS hat und in Bayern wohnt?



Mei, das ist doch Prüfungsstoff und den sollte man beherrschen wenn man die Prüfung schon abgelegt hat.

Die Prüfung muss in dem Bundesland abgelegt werden, in dem man zu diesem Zeitpunkt seinen Hauptwohnsitz hat. Hat man dann den Fischereischein, wird der zum Erwerb von Erlaubnisscheinen in allen Bundesländern anerkannt.


----------



## dackelbändiger (16. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Alles klar,danke#6


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*



> Oder gilt diese Regelung nur wenn man den Brandenburger FS hat und in Bayern wohnt?


Muss nicht, aber kann, je nachdem welcher Schreibtischtäter gerade am Werk ist.
Bei Gastanglern aus anderen Bundesländern habe ich dass noch nicht erlebt (davon gehört), sehr wohl aber von "Migranten".
Hier gibt es auch Threads zu dem Thema, von Leuten die nach Umzug hierher (oder nach Bayern), einen neuen Fischereischein (Prüfung!) machen mussten!
Das passiert wohl selten, aber wie gesagt kann es passieren!Sicher bin ich, wenn jemand mit einem frischen Prüfungszeugnis beispielsweise aus Hessen, oder Brandenburg, zur Behörde kommt um seinen Fischereischein zu beantragen, dieses (höchstwahrscheinlich) abgelehnt wird.

Hier im Rhein Neckar Kreis ist es sogar so, dass deine bestandene Prüfung dem zuständigen Ordnungsamt gemeldet wird, nicht etwa von dir selbst, dass macht schon die Fischereibehörde. Du brauchst dann nur noch mit deinem Passbild/Kohle zum Amt
und das Ding abholen.
Jetzt stell dir mal vor son Beamter kriegt von dir dein Prüfungszeugnis auf den Tisch gelegt, der würde dies höchst verdächtig finden, um nicht zu sagen, er wäre total überfordert!

Und dann wird eben abgelehnt!

Du kannst aber auch Glück haben, wie bei mir aufm Dorf, da sitzt sone truschige
Gemeindeschreiberin, die sowieso nix schnallt und über solche Unwesentlichkeiten hinweg sieht, also bürgernah arbeitet!

Jürgen


----------



## TJ. (17. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach

Landesfischereiverordnung 
§ 14
Sachkundenachweis

(4) Außerhalb des Landes Baden-Württemberg abgelegte Prüfungen nach Absatz 2 Nr. 4 gelten nur bei Personen als Sachkundenachweis, die zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung keinen Wohnsitz in Baden-Württemberg hatten.


Das sagt schon alles
Zumal ist es durchaus sinnvoll die Prüfung in deinem Bundesland abzulegen. Da fischereirecht ländersache ist und sich somit unterscheidet macht es Sinn wenn du auf die gesetzte geschult wirst die du auch später einhalten sollst.

In BW gibt es nächstes Jahr auch wieder einen frühjahrskurs die werden sobald sie genehmigt wurden von landesfischereiverband bekannt gegeben. Prüfung ist glaub Anfang Mai.

Zu deinem Vorhaben mit noch Italien zu gehn.
Dort benötigst du keinen deutschen fischereischein somit steht dem nichts im Wege.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## porbeagle (17. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Bei mir war es so:

Ich wohne in RP habe den schein aber in einem 3 Tages Kurs  im Saarland gemacht.Dort wurde gleich dazugesagt das BaWü und Bayern die Kurse nicht anerkennt und die Scheine nicht umschreibt.

Bei mir ging es erst nach einiger Diskussion mit der netten Dame vom Amt.


----------



## antonio (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

wenn die dame sich quer gestellt hätte, wärst du ohne schein nach hause gegangen.

antonio


----------



## Hardiii (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Landesfischereiverordnung 
§ 14
Sachkundenachweis

(4) Außerhalb des Landes Baden-Württemberg abgelegte Prüfungen nach Absatz 2 Nr. 4 gelten nur bei Personen als Sachkundenachweis, die zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung keinen Wohnsitz in Baden-Württemberg hatten.


also kann ich mich im prinzip im hessen anmelden bis die prüfung durch ist und mich dann eben ne woche später oder so wieder in bawü melden. dann hatte ich ja KEINEN wohnsitz in bawü zu der zeit. und kann dann locker meinen sachkunde nachweiß aus hessen auf den tisch legen und einen Fischereischein beantragen.

rechtlich sollte das ja funktionieren oder seh ich das jetzt falsch?

ja mit italien wird es eben doch blöd da ich ja anfang mai dann gar nicht da bin... und da findet die prüfung wohl statt... desshalb vorher oder ich muss eben wieder bis ins spätjahr warten...

LG


----------



## Patric0210 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Also für Sachsen kann ich dir sagen das du um die Prüfung ab zu legen auch deinen Wohnsitz in Sachsen haben musst... bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich würde auf irgendwelche Ämterschwächen was die genauigkeit der Kontrollen betrifft nicht vertrauen.. Wäre doch ärgerlich nach dem Kurs und der ganzen Büffellei dann mit nix da zu stehen und das Geld is auch futsch.

Edit.: Das mit dem Ummelden sollte eigentlich funktionieren, aber obs da dann nich Schwierigkeiten gibt im Nachhinein... Post wird an falsche Adresse geschickt und co... musst du wissen ob du es drauf ankommen lassen willst...

Solltest natürlich auch jemanden haben wo du dich "Melden" kannst..


----------



## Ulli3D (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

In NRW brauchst Du sogar eine Sondergenehmigung, wenn Du die Prüfung in einem anderes Ort als dem Wohnort/Kreis innerhalb NRWs machen willst, nachzulesen in der 

Verordnung über die Fischerprüfung unter § 3, Abs. 3:

Die Prüfung ist bei der unteren Fischereibehörde abzulegen, in deren Bezirk der Prüfling seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hat. Die untere Fischereibehörde kann Ausnahmen zulassen.


----------



## Hardiii (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

das mit der post ist kein problem gibt ja nachsendeanträge 

und wer kontrolliert denn ob ich da wohne oder nicht, wird nur blöd wenn ich geblitzt werde, weil ich mein auto sicherlich nicht ummelden werde xD aber das hatte ich auch schonmal ist halb so wild bekommst irgendwann ein schreiben dass du das auto bis tag x ummelden musst... halb so wild alles

im prinzip brauch ich nur jemanden bei dem ich "wohnen" könnte, also mich anmelden kann...


----------



## Patric0210 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

Ja das mit dem Auto is wirklich halb so wild, war bei mir genauso das irgendwann ne aufforderung gekommen is mein Auto bis Tag x um zu melden.

Ja mit dem melden is halt so ne Sache.. der Wohnsitzinhaber darf keine Staatlichen Leistungen beziehen sonst bekommt er/sie och Probleme, also alles vorher gut durchdenken..


----------



## Hardiii (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

ja das er keine leistungen erhalten darf weiß ich. jetzt fehlt mir im prinzip nur jemand der es machen würde... denke das wird das größte problem sein...


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*



> jetzt fehlt mir im prinzip nur jemand der es machen würde..



Ja und der zahlt dann für die Zeit höhere Abwasser/Müllgebühren, muss dieses Konstrukt eventuell noch seinem Vermieter erklären, insofern er nicht selbst Eigentümer ist!
Ich finde es schon erstaunlich, was manche sich einfallen lassen, um an so einen blöden Angelschein zu gelangen!
Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Glück, beim "tricksen und täuschen".

Jürgen


----------



## Hardiii (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

dass er erhöhte gebühren zahlen muss ist ja wohl das kleinste problem... das würde logischerweise ich zahlen.

und mit täuschen hat das wohl gar nix zu tun!

ich ungehe lediglich ein paar paragraphen und nutze andere an deren stelle. also wo ligt das problem?

müsste sonst ab jetzt 1 jahr warten bis ich den schein hätte, und das ist mir eben zu lange...


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*



> ich ungehe lediglich ein paar paragraphen und nutze andere an deren stelle. also wo ligt das problem?


Das machen recht viele Leute hierzulande, prominentes Beispiel dafür sind unsere Steuerbescheixer wie Höhnes, oder der Zollhinterzieher Rummenigge!
Also warum als kleiner Bürger nicht selbst seine Gesetzeslücke suchen
und finden?
Ich habe daher mit deinem Vorgehen, keine moralischen Bedenken, zumal du damit auch niemandem schadest(anders als die zwei Fußballhelden),trotzdem ist das "tricksen und täuschen".
Mir wäre das einfach nur zu aufwändig!

Jürgen


----------



## Hardiii (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

ja genau, wie du schon sagst: ich schade keinem. ich nutze nur gesetzes lücken. wobei ich es auch bei einen vortschrittlichen land wie D eine einheitliche prüfung sinnvoll wäre. aber dazu müssten wir erst mal bei den schulen anfangen... das ist jetzt aber eh am thema vorbei.

höhnes und co haben ja mit ganz anderem hintergund gehandelt, ich habe ja lediglich keine lust zu warten ( 1jahr weil ich im sommer wohl nicht da bin)

von daher musst du es in relation sehn, 1 jahr warten oder etwas umweg in kauf nehmen. 

für mich ist der umweg das kleinere übel.

=)

LG


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*



> wobei ich es auch bei einen vortschrittlichen land wie D eine einheitliche prüfung sinnvoll wäre.



In Bezug auf Jagd und Fischereirecht bestehen hierzulande födereralistische Gesetzgebungen und ich glaube nicht, dass ich in meinem Leben noch eine einheitliche (bundesweite) Gesetzgebung erleben werde!
Mal abgesehen davon finde ich es schon frech, wie in BW, die Prüfungstermine nur, wie bisher, einmal jährlich abzuhalten.
Die Frühjahrsprüfung  gibt es auch erst seit diesem Jahr!
Dazu noch der Kurszwang, wo Leute dazu gezwungen werden, sich insgesammt drei ganze Wochenden in einen Raum zu hocken und dem Gelaber eines Kursleiters zu lauschen.
Da geht es ganz klar darum Geld in Vereins und Verbandskassen zu schaufeln, denn auch das Unterrichtsmaterial gibt es nicht etwa online,sondern ist nur über den Verband erhältlich.

Jürgen


----------



## Hardiii (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*

da bin ich ganz deiner meinung!

denke auch nicht das sowas nochmal passiert!

und klar, worum soll es denn sonst gehn wenn nicht um geld?

wenn jeder einfach zur prüfung käme ob vorbereitet oder nicht is ja jedem selbst überlassen.

das mit dem 2 terminen finde ich auch übelsten busshit... die sollen doch einfach wenigstens 1/4 jährlich prüfungen machen, so verdienen sie ja auch geld....

aber wie auch immer, wir haben da nix zu melden,

wenn da leute mit verstand was zu melden hätten würde einiges anderst laufen....


----------



## TJ. (18. November 2013)

*AW: Prüfung in anderem bundesland?!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dazu noch der Kurszwang, wo Leute dazu gezwungen werden, sich insgesammt drei ganze Wochenden in einen Raum zu hocken und dem Gelaber eines Kursleiters zu lauschen.
> Da geht es ganz klar darum Geld in Vereins und Verbandskassen zu schaufeln, denn auch das Unterrichtsmaterial gibt es nicht etwa online,sondern ist nur über den Verband erhältlich.
> 
> Jürgen


 
Kurse sind ja wie du bereits bemerkt hast mittlerweile 2 mal im Jahr.
Was ich anmerken wollte es gibt auch in BW Crashkurse

Ganz einfach Sa/So Sa/So und dann die Prüfung an einem Samstag und soviel zeit sollte einem der Fischereischein schon wert sein zumal es auch Leute gibt die wirklich null Ahnung haben und so zumindest mal die Basics mitbekommen nicht nur beim angeln sondern auch Gesetze Gewässerökologie und sonstiges. Ich finde es ist schon was anderes ob man auch fragen stellen kann und Erklärungen bekommt als nur aus Büchern zu lernen.

@Hardiii

Die Prüfung ist wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe am 10 Mai verlegt euren Italien Aufenthalt einfach auch mitte Mai das wär wie ich finde die einfachste Lösung.
Extra wo einmieten und den Wohnort wechseln und das ganze wär mir viel zu umständlich


Gruß Thomas


----------

